# Kids and Bunnies



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

young kids these days just don't respect the bunnies anymore.

BAY CITY, Mich. (AP) - The Easter Bunny is hopping mad. 



Bryan Johnson, who portrays the furry character at the Bay City Mall, says he was pummelled in an unprovoked attack while on the job. Police say the attacker was a 12-year-old boy who sat on Johnson's lap the day before the March 18 incident. 


Johnson, 18, suffered a bloody nose. He kept his cool during the attack, deeming it inappropriate for the Easter Bunny to fight back. But he's not willing to forgive and forget. 


"They (the sheriff's deputies) told me it was up to me, and I feel that the boy should be prosecuted," Johnson told the Bay City Times. 


Johnson told Bay County Sheriff's deputies that the boy hit him in the face at least six times before running away. 


Bay County Sheriff John Miller said the youth has been in trouble in the past. The case will be forwarded to the Bay County prosecutor's office next week for action, he said. 


Johnson, meanwhile, is back on the job at the mall, where he had been working as the Easter Bunny for about a week before the attack. He says he took the job to help support his girlfriend and three-month-old daughter. 


"I just like getting the kids to laugh and have fun," he said.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Geez, you know kids are not disciplined these days at all, they have no respect for anyone or anything!


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I second that!!!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I say put the boy in a cage in place of a bunnie in the pet store. If anyone wants him then he can be let go.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> I say put the boy in a cage in place of a bunnie in the pet store. If anyone wants him then he can be let go.


true but we are talking about a guy in a bunny suit


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have liked to see the guy in the rabbit suit kick the crap out of the kid on film.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the trouble started when they atarted letting kids take the parents to court for beating their Rear ends, Allot of people don;t really know how bad it is untell they here 5 kids walk down the street in front of there house, calling 7 and 8 year old girls every nasty name they can think up, and these are 6 and 7 years kids yelling this stuff.
Seen two kids one day in front of a Mall that couldn't have been a day over 8 smoking.......right out in public for all to see.
If parents today could put the Hot Wheel track to these kids few time, I bet they would start to striaghten up.......Boy I remember that well....


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I had my @## beat and I turneee ouut all write :twisted:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I know they were talking about a photo "manbunny" but most malls have petstores where they can punish the kid.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I still remeber the hot wheels track sting but mostly my brother and I would chase eachother and have fights with them. :twisted: 




Mr Aquarium @ Tue 29 Mar said:


> Well the trouble started when they atarted letting kids take the parents to court for beating their Rear ends, Allot of people don;t really know how bad it is untell they here 5 kids walk down the street in front of there house, calling 7 and 8 year old girls every nasty name they can think up, and these are 6 and 7 years kids yelling this stuff.
> Seen two kids one day in front of a Mall that couldn't have been a day over 8 smoking.......right out in public for all to see.
> If parents today could put the Hot Wheel track to these kids few time, I bet they would start to striaghten up.......Boy I remember that well....


----------

